
Putting data in a volume in a Dockerfile - lbovet
https://jpetazzo.github.io/2015/01/19/dockerfile-and-data-in-volumes/
======
lbovet
I tried the recipe and noticed that create with -v also creates a volume and
copy the image content. Docker documentation also states that it is the same
as VOLUME in Dockerfile. So what is the advantage? The long copy time is still
there ...

